# betta in new tank - - not eating



## jfishey (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum. So my brother had this betta before me and kept in in probably a half gallon bowl with bamboo (yuck, i know). He then gave the fish to me because he was busy and wasn't caring for it properly. I researched a lot abt bettas and went out and bought him a whole new environment. 5 gallon tank with filter, a heater which keeps the temp at a steady 78-80, silk plants, etc. I set up my whole tank Monday and let it cycle with the heather for 48 hours then I made the change. I put him in his new tank on Wednesday. I have been feeding him twice a day, two pellets a time. At first, he didnt even go after them and they would just float to the bottom. Now, i make sure he sees me when I feed him and he goes after the food and keeps one pellet in his mouth for 2-5 seconds and then burps it out! I haven't seen him eat one completely :| Any ideas? I thought it may be the stress of a new environment but he seems to be enjoying i so much and he is definitely more active.


Thanks for your help !


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!!
Bettas put food in their mouth then spit it up to soften it up. Or he may be still be getting adjusted.


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you should be doing a water change. Your tank isn't cycled (no colonies of good bacteria have been established) so even though you have a 5 gallon filtered tank, you should still be doing more frequent water changes.

You mentioned you have been researching. You may have come across this but if not, here is a guide to cycling.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

All we can say is "keep trying", since he should eat sooner or later. He's probably not adjusted to the new environment (and probably too thankful for the good room and heater and filter and plants ~ )

Your tank is probably not cycled yet (cycling is not the filter, etc. Read the link soleilvie gave) so you will have to do changes more often.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

It took two weeks for my betta to eat after I moved him. It freaked me out a little, but he's fine now. I think your guy just got a really good caregiver, and he's still in shock from the nice treatment. Keep changing the water and offering the food. He'll be fine.


----------



## jfishey (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks so much for the help!


----------

